
1950s jet launching tiny satellites - mzs
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160826-the-1950s-jet-launching-tiny-satellites
======
T-A
Company site: [http://www.starfighters.net/](http://www.starfighters.net/)

"Starfighters Aerospace operates the world’s only flight-ready fleet of F-104
supersonic aircraft"

